# Which tires to go with



## MadGoat04 (Feb 28, 2009)

Should I go with a 255/45/17 or a 255/40/17?Which one will fit the best on a stock wheel at stock hight?I have rolled the fender lips already.Thanks in advance.


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

well theres not a big difference in 40mm to 45mm. i believe that is what they are measuring. and i believe both of those will fit. The 255/40/17 are the stock 17s. if you go to 255/45/17 they should fit just fine i dont think a 5mm height difference will be a big problem.


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

I was looking at tire this morning for next spring. Continental ExtremeContact DWS they have realllly good reviews on them. 255/40/17 just going back to stock size.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Sidewall isn't measured in MM, it is a % of the tires width. I personally think it is dumb but thats they way it is.

Ex a 275-40-17 tire has just about as much sidewall as a 245-45-17.

Conti DWS are awsome tires by the way.


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> Sidewall isn't measured in MM, it is a % of the tires width. I personally think it is dumb but thats they way it is.
> 
> Ex a 275-40-17 tire has just about as much sidewall as a 245-45-17.
> 
> Conti DWS are awesome tires by the way.


and that's y i always say don't quote me and you learn something new everyday.

Yeah im going to be purchasing these with the suspension upgrades im doing in the spring.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

06SixOhGoat said:


> well theres not a big difference in 40mm to 45mm. i believe that is what they are measuring. The 255/40/17 are the stock 17s. if you go to 255/45/17 they should fit just fine i dont think a 5mm height difference will be a big problem.


Don't listen to whoever gave you all this misinformation. The middle number is the aspect ratio. it's the percentage of sidewall height of the first number, the width. 
Example: 265/35/18. the sidewall height is 35% of 265.

255'40/17 is not a stock tire on a Gto. Look on your door. 245/45/17 came factory.

Op. Stock height is 25.7 a 255/40 is 25 and a 255/45 is 26. Make sure you won't get strut rub. The key to running big fronts is below in my sig.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

255's rub on mine,
i keep 245/45/r17 in the front. this is strut rub, not fender


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

245/45/r17 is stock. 255/45/r17 rub hard on the struts in front of my 05
GTO. Had to use a 5/16" spacer. They will work fine on the rear.

Larry


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

With your stock wheels, its really best to stick with the stock 245/45r17 size. I've seen new tires in the stock size rub. If you upgrade your wheels you can get away with a little wider tire. Here's a link to some of the tires we have available in your stock size. If we can help you more, please let us know. 

245/45R17 Tires - Shipping is FREE


----------

